# Maceió: visão urbana da capital alagoana



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

*MACEIÓ - ALAGOAS*

Bem, Maceió é uma cidade muito visitada e por isso mesmo estereotipada pelo turista médio. Geralmente quem conhece a cidade por pacotão CVC (que tem aos montes) tem uma imagem de uma enorme Pajuçara - bairro hoteleiro com boa concentração de prédios e comércio na orla, mas quadras mais simples. 

Pude rodar Maceió de carro próprio e essa impressão não sobreviveu. Maceió é uma cidade bonita e pujante, muito distante da deformidade imaginária que dizem por aí - o que é óbvio que não impede de ter pobreza, como qualquer lugar do país.

As fotos focam mais na arquitetura de diversos bairros, como Pajuçara, Ponta Verde, Jatiúca, Centro, Farol, Jaraguá, Cruz das Almas e Jacarecica, que é basicamente a parte filé da cidade. 

Maceió é pontilhada de prédios baixos, irrompidos por mais altos lá em Cruz das Almas. A homogeneidade da orla é muito bonita, e dá um charme e diferencial num país onde geralmente as orlas são cheias de prédios mais altos. 

Infelizmente o tempo não colaborou. Estava nublado e com chuvas esparsas. Mesmo assim deu de ver nas aberturas de sol, ou mesmo nos dias nublados, como o mar de Maceió é lindo. Nem a maré ajudou, estava alta e não aproveitei as piscinas naturais - um chamariz pra ir novamente, com maior prazer.

01 Vista de Pajuçara
IMG_20190212_151913635 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

02
IMG_20190212_151918006 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

03
IMG_20190212_151921189_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

04
IMG_20190212_151924492 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

05
IMG_20190213_162250981_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

06 Vista do Jaraguá
IMG_20190212_151954676_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

07
IMG_20190212_152248556_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

08
IMG_20190212_152416431 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

09
IMG_20190212_152519004_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

10
IMG_20190212_152708389_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

11
IMG_20190212_153043798_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

12
IMG_20190212_153112482 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

13
IMG_20190212_153236892 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

14
IMG_20190212_153422542_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

15
IMG_20190212_153735432_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

16 Orla de Ponta Verde
IMG_20190212_154227417_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

17
IMG_20190212_154233471_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

18
IMG_20190212_154740668_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

19
IMG_20190212_154859494_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

20 Ponta Verde tomada de sargaço
IMG_20190212_155021008_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

21
IMG_20190212_155027385_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

22
IMG_20190212_155725295_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

23
IMG_20190212_155821469_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

24
IMG_20190212_160056196_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

25 Curvinha charmosa de Maceió
IMG_20190212_160100042_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

26 Mesmo nublado o mar de Maceió é espetacular
IMG_20190212_160252262 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

27
IMG_20190212_160508905_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

28
IMG_20190212_161540347 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

29
IMG_20190212_163914335 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

30
IMG_20190212_164435347_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

31
IMG_20190212_164521491_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

32
IMG_20190212_164604903_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

33
IMG_20190212_164730456_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

34
IMG_20190212_164733464_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

35
IMG_20190212_165423966_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

36
IMG_20190212_165426759_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

37
IMG_20190212_170215200_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

38
IMG_20190213_103342395_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

39
IMG_20190213_103450691 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

40
IMG_20190213_103940432_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

41 Indo para o Centro Histórico
IMG_20190213_104054537_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

42
IMG_20190213_104135792 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

43 Entrada do Jaraguá
IMG_20190213_104320361_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

44
IMG_20190213_104352716_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

45
IMG_20190213_104434820_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

46
IMG_20190213_104504583_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

47
IMG_20190213_104620943_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

48
IMG_20190213_104646179_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

49
IMG_20190213_104710519_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

50
IMG_20190213_104821425_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

51
IMG_20190213_104838617_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

52
IMG_20190213_104924814_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

53
IMG_20190213_104952350_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

54
IMG_20190213_105005497_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

55
IMG_20190213_105041953_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

56
IMG_20190213_105107099_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

57
IMG_20190213_105121521_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

58
IMG_20190213_105216029_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

59
IMG_20190213_105243453_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

60
IMG_20190213_105247805_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

61
IMG_20190213_105348908_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

62
IMG_20190213_105428721_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

63
IMG_20190213_105514158_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

64
IMG_20190213_105609485_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

65
IMG_20190213_105903524_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

66 Um coreto na Praia da Avenida
IMG_20190213_110131773_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

67
IMG_20190213_110146613_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

68
IMG_20190213_110227190 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

69
IMG_20190213_110731424_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

70
IMG_20190213_110746473_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

71
IMG_20190213_110914886_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

72
IMG_20190213_111050374_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

73
IMG_20190213_111130302_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

74 Catedral de Maceió
IMG_20190213_111703810_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

75
IMG_20190213_111805606_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

76 Centro comercial de Maceió
IMG_20190213_112758331_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

77
IMG_20190213_112920594_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

78
IMG_20190213_112923112_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

79
IMG_20190213_113031662_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

80
IMG_20190213_121214028 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

81
IMG_20190213_121246122_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

82
IMG_20190213_121453377_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

83
IMG_20190213_121601022_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

84
IMG_20190213_121745178_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

85
IMG_20190213_122004279_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

86 Praça na frente do Palácio dos Palmares
IMG_20190213_122444769 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

87
IMG_20190213_122605261 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

88
IMG_20190213_122636557_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

89 Do outro lado da Praça, a bela Igreja Bom Jesus dos Martírios
IMG_20190213_122658856_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

90
IMG_20190213_123109801_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

91
IMG_20190213_123246236_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

92
IMG_20190213_123318922_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

93
IMG_20190213_123404272_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

94 Vista do Mirante São Gonçalo
IMG_20190213_124731395_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

95
IMG_20190213_124758630_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

96
IMG_20190213_124841926 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

97 Bairro do Farol
IMG_20190213_124949651_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

98
IMG_20190213_125025303_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

99
IMG_20190213_125056424_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

100
IMG_20190213_125137046_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

101
IMG_20190213_125142060_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

102
IMG_20190213_125159232_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

103
IMG_20190213_125205434_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

104
IMG_20190213_125216626_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

105
IMG_20190213_125424631_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

106
IMG_20190213_125441520_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

107
IMG_20190213_125543208_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

108
IMG_20190213_125547159_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

109
IMG_20190213_125644361_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

110
IMG_20190213_125806608_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr


111
IMG_20190213_125826438_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr


112 Jatiúca
IMG_20190213_133045277_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

113
IMG_20190213_133148733_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

114 Praia com maré alta
IMG_20190213_133226115_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

115
IMG_20190213_133335232 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

116 Lagoa da Anta
IMG_20190213_134416197_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

117
IMG_20190213_134518431_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

118
IMG_20190213_134635082_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

119
IMG_20190213_134750820_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

120
IMG_20190213_134901986_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

121
IMG_20190213_135211077_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

122
IMG_20190213_135403236_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

123
IMG_20190213_135408202 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

124
IMG_20190213_135501384_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

125
IMG_20190213_135537641_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

126
IMG_20190213_135904518_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

127
IMG_20190213_135928870 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

128
IMG_20190213_140447086_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

129
IMG_20190213_145743239_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

130
IMG_20190213_145838092_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

131
IMG_20190213_150116359_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

132
IMG_20190213_150245671_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

133
IMG_20190213_150633881_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

134
IMG_20190213_150743501_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

135
IMG_20190213_150753668_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

136
IMG_20190213_151415338_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr


137
IMG_20190213_151716785_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

138
IMG_20190213_155252712_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

139
IMG_20190213_155303180 by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

140
IMG_20190213_162018901_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr

141
IMG_20190213_162215448_HDR by Henrique Silvestre, no Flickr


----------



## Galouco (Dec 21, 2009)

Parabéns!!! Maceió surpreende mesmo, basta chegar sem preconceitos. Belíssimo Thread!!!


----------



## pedefejao (Oct 1, 2008)

^^^^^^
Parabéns pelo thread! Destaco as fotos do nosso patrimônio histórico, belíssimas!


----------



## Douglas (Jul 14, 2005)

Bom passeio! Realmente focou no filé da cidade.


----------



## ewertonrichard (Mar 27, 2010)

Um dos mais completos de Maceio que já vi por aqui.


----------



## Forasteiro_paulista (Apr 6, 2012)

Macéio fora da orla gostei. Sempre tive muita curiosidade em ver a cidade fora do badalado eixo turístico. Interessante patrimônio histórico. Valeu pelas fotos :cheers:


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Obrigado gente!


----------



## Will_NE (Oct 27, 2005)

Linda Maceió, mostrando que é uma bela cidade também fora da orla marítima. Belas fotos, Ice


----------



## Bewolffy (Oct 21, 2009)

Muito boa as fotos. Só uma pena o nosso Jaraguá ser tão desvalorizado pelo próprio Estado. Um patrimônio que não tem o destaque merecido. Digo isso porque existem prédios históricos onde não há nada sinalizando a história daquele lugar, sem sequer uma mísera plaquinha. Por exemplo, as fotos 49 e 62 são os prédios do antigo Banco de Londres e Bando de Alagoas, respectivamente. Destaque que no prédio do Banco de Londres fizeram até uns detalhes em relevo da bandeira da Grã-Bretanha. Ter um banco internacional instalado em uma cidade brasileira, isso no final do século XIX, não era pra qualquer cidade. 

Isso só mostra como que o Jaraguá era o centro financeiro da capital, pois era de lá que saíam trens e barcos levando todo tipo de mercadoria para dentro do estado. Hoje, a maneira como o Jaraguá é cuidado, expressa a gratidão do governo por ele ter sido um dos principais ajudadores no desenvolvimento do estado... ou seja, nenhuma.


----------



## TCavalcante (Jan 16, 2011)

Parabéns pelo olhar carinhoso. Obrigado por compartilhar!


----------



## Rio atrato (Oct 4, 2009)

Maravilhosas fotos e thread, como sempre, meu xará.

Gostei muito do que vi, a orla parece estar impecável em sua urbanização, falta tirar a fiação, by the way.

Já o Centro Histórico, a julgar pelas fotos, não parece estar tão descaracterizado e zoado como em outras cidades nordestinas e brasileiras.

Adorei o prédio da Associação Comercial.

Parabéns pelo thread!


----------



## Hello_World (Dec 24, 2009)

Adoro os prédios charmosos da Ponta Verde, a orla charmosa da Pajuçara e os prédios históricos charmosos do Centro de Maceió


----------



## abrandao (Sep 8, 2006)

Parabéns pelo thread! Apesar do tempo nublado, as fotos mostram uma Maceió dinâmica, pujante e com rico patrimônio arquitetônico.

O bairro do Jaraguá, berço da cidade, tem um potencial turístico imenso! Deve ser pra lá que a atividade turístico-cultural de Maceió deve crescer nos próximos anos, haja vista a grande quantidade de projetos para a área (o novo terminal de passageiros do Porto de Maceió; o Centro Pesqueiro, que será inaugurado agora em maio; o futuro centro cultural a ser construído nos antigos galpões ferroviários etc.).


----------



## valdiclei (Nov 16, 2007)

Belas fotos urbanas de Maceió. :applause:


----------



## zandergusmao (May 3, 2017)

Ótimos registros. Parabéns


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Obrigado gente! Depois respondo cada um com tempo.


----------



## Enzo (May 3, 2008)

Acho que vou dar um jeito de pegar umas caronas nesses teus passeios. haha

Você tem visitado muitos lugares legais e aparentemente gosta de passeio/turismo urbano para ver o que a cidade oferece fora do "destino turístico CVC", gosto muito disso também.

Muito bom esse thread de Maceió, já estive nessa cidade e gostei bastante, especialmente da orla com seus charmosos prédios baixos; outra coisa que gostei muito em Alagoas foram as praias maravilhosas no litoral sul, tipo a praia do Gunga que conta até com falésias.

Parabéns pelo thread.


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Ice, tuas andanças sempre rendem boas fotos, independente do clima...rs

Imagina o mar com toda plenitude...

E a parte histórica é a que eu mais gosto, sem dúvida alguma. 

Tô esperando os outros, migo!! 

bjks e :hug:


----------



## Driano MG (Sep 23, 2007)

Gostei mto de ver mais da cidade além das praias, principalmente o centro histórico que achei bem rico e preservado e o centro comercial.

O mar de Maceió é famoso por ser um dos mais belos do país e as praias são belíssimas mesmo com tempo nublado.

Gosto mto de cidades assim (Cabo Frio tb) com prédios mais baixos na orla, dá uma sensação de tranquilidade urbana bem interessante, até o clima de cidade menor mesmo. Mas tb não sou contra os Balneários Camboriús e Recifes da vida, são estilos diferentes.

Belo thread!


----------



## Lucas Souza RF (Oct 24, 2007)

É difícil ter um thread mais a fundo da área urbana de Maceió.
Curti principalmente as construções antigas, como as igrejas.

Parabéns pelo empenho, Ice.


----------



## Terra Alagoana (Sep 5, 2007)

Você fotografa muito bem Henrique!! Fotos lindas!!
Com relação ao tempo chuvoso, estamos na época das chuvas mesmo. Abril, maio, junho e julho são os meses mais chuvosos do ano por aqui. 

Retorne no verão para ver a cor do mar de Maceió em seu auge...fica lindo demais!!

Parabéns pelo thread!!


----------



## Guiga1 (Aug 26, 2008)

Excelentes imagens, cara.

Os prédios de Maceió possuem uma arquitetura de mto bom gosto.

Parabéns.


----------



## Pernambucano Soul (Sep 4, 2008)

Linda Maceió! 
Faz tempo que não visito esta jóia nordestina, preciso voltar.
Parabéns por mais um belo thread, Ice!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Muito obrigado gente!!!


----------



## Manauense (Mar 21, 2006)

Que cidade linda! Adoro a harmonia da orla. Predinhos de bom gosto em frente a um mar de tirar o fôlego!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

A orla de Maceió é show! Já o centro da cidade, parece muito com o centro de Aracaju :yes:

vlw pelas fotos, Ice! :cheers:


----------



## abrandao (Sep 8, 2006)

Rekarte said:


> A orla de Maceió é show! Já o centro da cidade, parece muito com o centro de Aracaju :yes:
> 
> vlw pelas fotos, Ice! :cheers:


O Centro de Maceió ficou, em muitos aspectos, engessado. Apenas o comércio, que ainda é forte na região (tanto que muitos dos habitantes dizem que vão pro "comércio" quando estão indo pra Centro da cidade), e a maioria dos órgãos governamentais ficaram por lá, mas esses também já começam a debandar para outras regiões de Maceió (a Prefeitura de Maceió e a Câmara de Vereadores, por exemplo, foram recentemente para o Centro Histórico de Jaraguá).

Dos últimos lançamentos empresariais da cidade, poucos foram construídos no centro. À exceção de edifícios de tribunais (com novas torres construídas como anexos de torres já existentes), acredito que apenas um ou dois empresariais de grande porte foram para o Centro. Todos os outros foram lançados em áreas que hoje são mais nobres, como a Pajuçara, a Ponta Verde e a Jatiúca, ou em regiões da parte alta da cidade, como os bairros do Farol e da Serraria.

No entanto, vale mencionar o belo patrimônio arquitetônico de alguns edifícios da área central da capital alagoana, como o Teatro Deodoro, o Palácio dos Martírios, a Catedral Metropolitana de Nossa Senhora dos Prazeres, as igrejas dos Martírios e de Nossa Sra. do Rosário dos Pretos, a Biblioteca Graciliano Ramos, a Estação Ferroviária Central de Maceió e o belo edifício da Arquidiocese Metropolitana.


----------



## Peixoto (Aug 18, 2008)

Fotos incríveis. Ótimo thread. Parabéns pela postagem e obrigado pelo trabalho. Maceió é realmente uma cidade encantadora e, na minha opinião, o destino praia urbana mais bonito do Brasil.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Obrigado amigos!


----------



## -Hatori-Amaral (Aug 28, 2014)

Maceió é belíssima. Esse padrão de prédios baixos e lindos, luxuosos, são dos que mais gosto no Brasil. A orla, na minha opinião, é a mais bonita urbanisticamente e paisagisticamente falando no nordeste, junto a de Aracaju. A cor do mar então.:drool::drool: :cheers: E o patrimônio histórico é bem interessante.

Maceió muito bem representada pelo Ice!


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Obrigado amigo!!


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

Adoro ver como Maceio mantem seus predios baixinhos na orla!!!!


----------



## Ap_Recife (Apr 26, 2004)

Linda orla. Maceió tem lindas praias e belos edfs.


----------



## Ao no Sora (Jan 8, 2012)

que cidade lindíssima, amei!!!!


----------



## Ponta Poranense (Apr 18, 2012)

Show Ice, gostei de conhecer Maceió além da orla cidade é bonita o patrimônio histórico é considerável, pelas suas fotos a capital alagoana parece bem cuidada, merece ser mais visitada é uma bela urbe.


----------



## sebobprata (Dec 7, 2010)

Maceió é show de bola!


----------

